# Cheap flights to the UK?



## mikiek (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi all,

Can anyone recommend any good sites for cheap flights to the UK? I live in Denver, CO and BA is the only airline where flights are direct (1 stop is ok if the price is cheap enough). If you create a free online account with BA they give you $100 off the flight  but flights are still about $750 (inclusive of taxes and fees) for a return flight in September from Denver to Heathrow.

I have searched Google but nothing is coming in any cheaper. My wife and I are visiting my family as my brother is getting married, but $1,500 is going to hurt 

Any suggests would be most appreciated.

Mikiek


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

From the East Coast, I know Virgin Atlantic is considered a reliable and cheap way to get to the UK. Only problem is that you have to find a cheap flight from Denver to one of their East Coast stops.

Actually $750 isn't a bad fare these days, especially in the "shoulder season" of September. I just booked a frequent flyer "freebie" Paris-Boston and that cost me 250€ (about $325) - all of that just the taxes and fees imposed by the US on international flights.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> From the East Coast, I know Virgin Atlantic is considered a reliable and cheap way to get to the UK. Only problem is that you have to find a cheap flight from Denver to one of their East Coast stops.
> 
> Actually $750 isn't a bad fare these days, especially in the "shoulder season" of September. I just booked a frequent flyer "freebie" Paris-Boston and that cost me 250€ (about $325) - all of that just the taxes and fees imposed by the US on international flights.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi there

I have to agree with Bev on this one. $750 does seem very reasonable. 

If you went for a cheaper alternative and started adding connecting flights either in the US or Europe then you lose the convenience and then possibly include the joy of delays and missed flights.

$750 may seem expensive but for the peace of mind and direct flight it will be hard to beat.

Just a warning. Should you chose to fly to Europe and then to the UK be very wary of Ryanair. They have a vast network of european flights but the airports they use are not always useful. 

A friend of ours in the US Military flew from Frankfurt to London. The airport in Frankfurt was a four hour bus ride outside the ciity and the London Airport was Stanstead which was a four hour round-trip for us to collect her.

Stick with BA! lane:


----------

